# Rabbit Report...



## Selectiveharvest (Mar 21, 2006)

Hunted near Middleville last Saturday with my good friend Tim and my 8yo beagle Gypsy. Wound up 4 for 8 with the last rabbit of the day being quite a story.
We'd lost one under his dad's deck a couple weeks before, so when this one holed up under the deck we refused to give up. The dog wanted no part of jumping down through an access panel, so we took one of the latice boards off the side and in she went. I don't think there's more than a foot of clearance under the deck, so the dog couldn't move around nearly as well as the bunny. 
After 20 minutes of beagle music from under the deck and her chasing the bunny back and forth from one end to the other, the rabbit finally squeezed itself out a small gap none of us expected. Between other hunters and houses, there was no good shot so it got away.
I wish we'd got video of the whole thing, as I imagine hunting rabbits under a deck would have been a viral you tube sensation! At least the ones we ate were "free-range."


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

I got 4 this weekend as well. The last one we kicked up ran right for the house, acrossed the deck, bounced off of the glass door and then hid under the car. We let him go, too. 
I took my lab out with me and she was great, she burrowed under every brush-pile I directed her to and she actually managed to catch one before I could get a shot at it!


----------

